

Skipping Kickstarter: August Smart Lock - cktsai
http://blog.airbriteinc.com/post/65507880129/skipping-kickstarter

======
SpikeDad
In other words, a copy of Lockitron (and their funding model as well). Not
sure Lockitron is the company to emulate however. It took Lockitron over a
year so far and nothing delivered. Lots of "delays" and updates and late bugs
and such.

At least with Kickstarter and/or Indiegogo you might have the slightest chance
of reclaiming some money should the project fail or at least be able to
generate some public awareness for future projects from the creator(s).

